# Mua thiết bị định vị GPS sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho mọi người



## Bachviettech (4/1/21)

*Mua thiết bị định vị GPS* hiện đang là xu hướng được rất nhiều khách hàng lựa chọn. Bạn chỉ cần bỏ ra hơn 1 triệu là có thể bảo vệ tài sản lên tới vài trăm triệu. Rất phù hợp với cả các nhân và doanh nghiệp hiện nay
[caption id="attachment_3344" align="aligncenter" width="670"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Phần mềm theo dõi xe ô tô dễ sử dụng_[/caption]*1. Mua thiết bị định vị GPS giúp bạn điều gì?*
Mua thiết bị định vị GPS tại Việt Tech là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo dành cho bạn. Đặc biệt, với các tính năng ưu việt thì bạn sẽ cảm thấy rất tuyệt vời khi dùng.
*- Bảo vệ xe thông minh nhất*
Khi bạn *lắp thiết bị định vị ô tô* chắc chắn sẽ rất có lợi. Bởi khi xe có tác động bất thường nào đó, hoặc ai đó tháo thiết bị ra khỏi xe…. Ngay lập tức nó sẽ báo về điện thoại cho bạn. Lúc này bạn sẽ có phương án khắc phục nhanh
*- Theo dõi, giám sát xe*
_*Thiết bị định vị ô tô*_ giúp bạn biết được vị trí xe, hoạt động của xe. Biết vị trí dừng đỗ, hành trình di chuyển của xe và tất cả đều được lưu lại trên phần mềm. Thời gian lưu 90 ngày.
*- Có các loại cảnh báo*
Cái hay mà định vị ô tô làm được mà các loại định vị không có đó là nhiều loại cảnh báo. Từ cảnh báo xe gặp nguy hiểm, cảnh báo ra khỏi vùng an toàn. Cảnh báo thiết bị bị tháo, thậm chí cả cảnh báo khi xe chạy quá tốc độ cho phép.
_ Mọi quyết định của bạn đều mang đến những lợi ích tuyệt vời nhất. Mọi nhu cầu chỉ cần liên hệ với chúng tôi qua Hotline: 0902 247 699 để được tư vấn._
[caption id="attachment_3344" align="aligncenter" width="670"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Phần mềm theo dõi xe ô tô dễ sử dụng_[/caption]*2. Có những thiết bị định vị ô tô nào tốt nhất hiện nay*
Với những ưu điểm ở trên thì việc lựa chọn *thiết bị định vị ô tô nào tốt nhất hiện nay* rất cần thiết. Dưới đây Việt Tech sẽ gửi tới quý vị những sản phẩm bán chạy nhất hiện nay
*- Thiết bị định vị ô tô xe máy S2*
_*Định vị S2*_ – sản phẩm có sự hưởng ứng chóng mặt đến từ khách hàng. Vừa nhỏ gọn, khả năng giám sát chuẩn, xem lại lịch sử di chuyển 90 ngày
Và để làm được những điều trên bạn chỉ cần mở *thiết bị định vị điện thoại* lên. Chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn bạn cách tải và sử dụng. Tiếp theo đó bạn chỉ cần chọn những tính năng mình cần xem là xong.
*- Thiết bị định vị X7S*
_*Thiết bị định vị X7S*_ có nhiều cái cực kỳ hay. Ví dụ như việc sử dụng công nghệ định vị kép GPS/ LBS/ AGPS nên định vị cực chính xác.
Không những vậy X7S còn có tích hợp pin dự phòng bên trong. Thiết bị vẫn hoạt động ngay cả khi xe bị ngắt nguồn đột ngột
Thiết bị này phù hợp với ô tô, xe máy, xe đạp điện, xe công trình…. Đặc biệt có thể nghe âm thanh xung quanh bán kính 5 mét. Không hề phát ra tiếng động khi thực hiện.
*- Thiết bị định vị ô tô không dây VT03D*
_*Định vị không dâu dùng pin VT03D*_ có kích thước nhỏ gọn. Pin sử dụng liên tục 15 ngày, hoàn toàn có thể đáp ứng nhu cầu người dùng.
Đặc biệt, khả năng chống thấm nước theo chuẩn kể cả đi trong thời tiết mưa gió, đi sửa xe cũng không lo ảnh hưởng. Sản phẩm này phù hợp với những ai có nhu cầu giám sát cá nhân. Hoặc ai không biết lắp đặt.
[caption id="attachment_3343" align="aligncenter" width="670"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Phần mềm theo dõi xe ô tô dễ sử dụng_[/caption]*- Thiết bị định vị không dây giá rẻ AT4*
Nếu như VT03D là thiết bị phù hợp dùng để theo dõi, giám sát con người. Thì *định vị AT4* cũng được nhiều người lựa chọn. Bởi pin cực khủng có thể dùng liên tục lên đến 30 ngày.
Hơn nữa, nó cũng có thể hoạt động trong môi trường khắc nghiệt tại Việt Nam. Bạn có thể sử dụng để dùng cho các hoạt động đi phượt, du lịch…
*3. Lắp định vị xe ô tô liệu có an toàn*
Rất nhiều khách hàng thắc mắc không biết khi _*lắp định vị xe ô tô*_ thì có an toàn không. Có sợ cháy nổ hay ảnh hưởng đến xe không? Câu trả lời sẽ là:
- Mọi *định vị ô tô* do Việt Tech cung cấp đều là hàng chính hãng. Thiết bị được ứng dụng phần mềm định vị ô tô bằng điện thoại. Do đó, người dùng có thể an tâm sử dụng vì giao diện hoàn toàn bằng tiếng Việt.
- Sản phẩm không an toàn khi quý vị *mua định vị ô tô* từ đơn vị không uy tín. Hàng trôi nổi trên thị trường sẽ không đảm bảo về chất lượng, phần mềm quản lý. Do đó, bạn cần tìm đơn vị cung cấp uy tín như Việt Tech chẳng hạn.
- Định vị Việt Tech hoàn toàn không ảnh hưởng đến xe, không gây hại cho bình ắc quy. Do đó, quý vị chỉ việc dùng mà không cần phải lo lắng.
- Mọi thiết bị đều có chống thấm nước theo tiêu chuẩn IP67 hoặc IPX5. Do đó, quý vị không cần phải lo lắng gì thêm.
- *Thiết bị định vị siêu nhỏ gọn* nên bạn cũng không phải lo lắng bị phát hiện trong quá trình giám sát.
Những thông tin khi *mua thiết bị định vị GPS* liệu có giúp được cho bạn lựa chọn được sản phẩm ưng ý không? Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi khi có điều gì đó băn khoăn. Chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn cho bạn.
Công ty TNHH Thiết bị công nghệ và dịch vụ toàn cầu VIỆT TECH

*VPHN:* Số 9, Ngõ 92 Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Q. Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
*VPHCM: *Số 22C Ngô Đức Kế, P.12, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
*Hotline: 0975883811 – 0902247699 *
*Website: dinhvitoancau.net/*
*Shopee:  shopee.vn.dinhviviettechgps*


----------

